# 06 no spark



## timbuhr (Jul 31, 2015)

06 Altima 2.5
I replaced the crank sensor and the cam sensor still no spark.
I sent out he ECM to be checked and it is good.
checked all fuses and relays swapped relays around and still no spark.
checked for voltage at crank , cam , coil at the connectors and all is good 12vdc.
they are all getting ground.
car has 50,000 miles so t chain is still go I think its not loose and no wear on the cam gears.
replaced the ignition diode by the injectors and still no spark.
checked al grounds and all are clean and tight.

WTH!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might want to perform an ECM code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. Make sure the ECM relay and it's 15A fuse in the IPDM module is good. Make sure the engine grounds are tight and there's no oxidation.


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Check the fusable link at the battery


----------

